# Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe



## Joschi (17. Mai 2007)

Ist meine Bauzeichnung so richtig?
Also ich möchte einen Skimmer und einen Bodenablauf in ein Pumpenschachtführen wo auch zwei Zugschieber mit eingabaut  werden den ich auf Wassernievu des Teiches einbuddeln,von dort aus Läuft es in den Vorabscheid der Höher stehen soll als Wasservievu mit Siebfilter drin (suche noch Bauanleitung dafür.Vom Vorabscheid soll es in einen Patronenfilter laufen.Nun weiss ich nicht ganz genau wo die Pumpe Gardena FSB 8000 Duo hinkommt und ob das was ich vor habe alles so richtig in Reihenfolge stimmt.


----------



## Thorsten (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

 so ganz kann ich jetzt nicht folgen!

Erkläre doch bitte mal ein bisschen genauer was Du vorhast!


----------



## Joschi (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> so ganz kann ich jetzt nicht folgen!
> 
> Erkläre doch bitte mal ein bisschen genauer was Du vorhast!


Hallo Thorsten schau mal bitte habe noch was dazu erklärt.Danke


----------



## Olli.P (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi Joschi,


Ich glaube, eine Schnittzeichnung wäre besser


----------



## Haitu (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi Joschi,

was du vorstellst ist im Wesentlichen der klassische Aufbau eines Teich-Filtersystems in gepumpter Version.
Ich denke du kannst es so machen.
Mit Anmerkungen: Die Gardena (sofern sie auch Grobes transportieren kann) kannst du hinstellen wo du es auch vor hast, vor den höher gelegenen Siebfilter. 
Bei den Nennweiten der Pumpe, der Saugseite wenigstens, würde ich die Größtmögliche vorschlagen, 1 ½ Zoll wenn ich mich nicht irre. 
Es müssen auch Baumblätter durchpassen. 
Aber nicht vorne groß anfangen und dann irgendwo dazwischen reduzieren. 
Was vorne durch passt, passt dann auch hinten durch, ansonsten kann dir eine Verstopfung mittendrin passieren. Alles zwar nicht tragisch, man kann ja immer noch rückspülen, aber auch nicht notwendig.
Mit den Schiebern willst du wahrscheinlich den Durchfluss Skimmer zu Bodenablauf regulieren können? 
Eine feinere Abstimmung kannst du hinbekommen, wenn auf der Skimmerseite ein Kugelhahn statt eines Schiebers sitzt (Die ganze Verrohrung schlage ich in PVC-U vor; Qualität PN10 reicht völlig aus).
Der Patronenfilter liegt in der Erde und ist ein offenes System. Da brauchst du um das Wasser von da zum Bachlauf zu befördern eine weitere Pumpe.
Da es schwierig, aufwendig ist die beiden Pumpen zu synchronisieren wäre ein Überlauf aus dem Patronenfilter zum Teich mit einzuplanen (DA-110).
Die Pumpe zum Bachlauf muss weniger Wasser fördern als die, die den Patronenfilter füllt (Gefahr des Trockenlaufs oder einen Niveauschalter einbauen.)
Einfacher wäre es, wenn du auch den Patronenfilter überirdisch aufstellst so, dass dessen Wasserspiegel über dem Einlauf des Bachlaufes liegt. Der Siebfilter müsste dann aber auch noch höher stehen (der Ablauf gleich oder höher dem max. Wasserspiegel Patronenfilter), dann keine zweite Pumpe, kein Bypass vom Patronenfilter zum Teich.


----------



## goromo (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo Joschi 
Da du einen Schwerkraftfilter bauen möchtest würde ich die Pumpe ans Ende des  Filters stellen . Den Abscheider u.  Tonne 5-10cm höher als Oberkante Wasserstand in deinem Teich einbauen . Die Anschlüsse mit 110er Kanalrohr (das rote) , den Skimmer 45-60cm unterm Wasserstand anbringen. Auf der anderen seite ( mindestens 40cm Boden lassen ) die beiden Zugschieber . Am ende des Filters eine kleine Kammer für die Pumpe mit Schwimmschalter als Notaus .
  Die Verrohrung von Boden- und Oberflächenablauf

  Fertig Ansicht

  Vor dem Einkleber,20cm Wasser einlaufen lassen.

  3/4 befüllen, dann den Oberflächenablauf einkleben

  ein Teil meines Filters mit Pumpenkammer (weißer Behälter)


----------



## Thomas_H (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Salut,
um meinen 400sten Beitrag jetzt vollzukriegen 1 :

*Ich stell für Joschi morgen mal ne Schnittzeichnung rein.*

Geplant ist jetzt:

* Bodenablauf und Skimmer in Schwerkraft bis zur Pumpenkammer nach Olaf's Vorbild.

* In die Pumpenkammer die Gardenapumpe 8000, die das Wasser zu einem Siebfilter via Herbi und Günter hochpumpt.

* Danach ein Patronenfilter in runder Regentonne, der eingebuddelt wird.

Wenn es für Joschi möglich wäre, den Siebfilter so zu bauen, daß er in *echter* Schwerkraft *mit nur einer Pumpe* läuft, dann wäre das mit Sicherheit das Optimum.
(Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, bzw. wage zu bezweifeln, daß es im amateurhaften Selbstbau überhaupt möglich ist  )

Nach Doogie's  Vorbild http://www.hyipsrus.com/patronenfilter.pdfläßt sich der Patronenfilter für Joschi so vermutlich nicht bauen.

Der Auslass müßte ja oben sein und knapp über dem Wasserspiegel liegen.
(Die Tonne ist ja schließlich verbuddelt)

Wie ich gesehen habe, hat Herbi ja einen Patronenfilter gebaut, wo der Eingang unten,- der Auslass oben ist.

Dann bräuchte Joschi mal eine Anleitung der Verrohrung : 

So;- 
wenn ich morgen die Schnittzeichnung eingestellt habe, dann mal bitte ran an die Buletten ihr Bastelkönige  

Damit ist auch Lobo mit seinem Hängepatronenfilter gefordert :beeten: 


-----
(Damit ist mein 400er Beitrag beendet und ich erwarte natürlich einen Glückwunsch  )


----------



## herbi (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Servus Tom,
alter Freund!

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum 400sten Beitrag!   















Das mit der Verrohrung zu meinem PF ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Der Einlauf zu meinem PF kommt mittels Schwerkraft vom VF. Wie du geschrieben hast von unten -  die Patronen hängen im PF - das Wasser muß also durch die Patronen wieder einlaufen.Der Einlauf (unten ) ist nicht mit der Verrohrung der Partronen verbunden. Die Patronen sind oben im Auslauf zusammengefaßt und zwar immer 3 P. !

Ob das mit einem runden Behälter funzt weiß ich nicht! 

Würde solch einen Behälter,wie ich in verwende, nicht mehr nehmen, da er für 9 Patronen doch etwas zu klein ist. Die Reinigungskraft ist natürlich vorhanden, aber wenn man an die Patronen will, wird es eng.

Ich hoffe das ich mich verständlich ausdrücken konnte, werde am WE mal ein Foto einstellen!


----------



## Joschi (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo ist das sorichtig wie ich mir das vorstelle?Will alles Überbauenn dann mit dem Bachlauf,natürlich so das man rankommt.Könnt Ihr ir sagen wie Tief ich was einbuddeln muss Maß angaben?:crazy:


----------



## Olli.P (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi Joschi,


das geht so nicht!!!!!

Was drückt denn nach dem SiFi das Wasser über den Wasserspiegel in die Höhe, dass es am Patronenfilter zum Auslauf hochsteigt???

Wasser geht von alleine nur in Waage!!!!

Also müsste die Pumpe hinter den SiFi!!!! 

Aber dann kannst du wiederum nicht den BA und Skimmer über Schieber steuern!!


----------



## Haitu (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi Olaf,

das geht auch nicht. Wo kommt das Wasser her, das die Pumpe aus dem Sifi ziehen soll?
Bogensieb in Schwerkraft kenn ich nicht.
Die Unterkante Sifi muss gleich oder höher des Wasserpiegels im Patronenfilter sein.


----------



## herbi (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi Joschi,

es würde schon funzen, aber du brauchst nach dem Siebfilter noch ne Pumpe!!!

Du hast ja den Wassersiegel selbst eingezeichnet!! Dein VF würde überlaufen!!!



Wasser läuft von oben nach unten!



Wenn es umbedingt ein Bachlauf sein muß, warum baust du in nicht seperat, mit einer zweiten  etwas kleineren Pumpe !!!

Da kannst du auch im Mom. eine bilige kaufen!

Ich kann dir leider solch eine schöne Grafig nicht zeichnen, der Auslauf vom PF muß etwas höher sein als der Wasserspiegel im Teich!


Ich erklär dir nochmal meine FA :  Vom BA und SK fließt das Wasser in Schwerkraft in eine Pumpenkammer ( PK ist unter dem Wasserspiegel des Teichs!), von dort wird das Wasser mit einer Powermax 10000 in den VF hoch gepumpt und läuft dann vom VF mit Schwerkraft in den PF wieder etwas nach unten!! Der Auslauf des PF ist ca. 10 cm höher als der Wasserspiegel im Teich!!! Da der VF höher ist als der Wasserspiegel im Teich versucht sich das Wasser immer auszugleichen!!! 

Also würde ich entweder eine zweite Pumpenkammer einbauen oder eine zweite Pumpe seperat für den Bachlauf!

Ich hoffe das war verständlich, wenn nicht frag einfach weiter!! Wir helfen dir gerne.


----------



## Thomas_H (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

@Joschi,
so geht es nicht;- so war es auch nicht besprochen. :? 

Heute hatte ich leider kaum Zeit;- ich mach die Zeichnung  morgen.

Jetzt buddel bis dahin einfach weiterl runter und nimm die Erde aus deinem zukünftigen Teich.

Mit der Zeichnung schmeißt du alles um, was wir stundenlang besprochen haben.

Wasser fließt nunmal nicht den Berg hoch :crazy:


----------



## Heiko H. (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi Thomas,

sag mal was buddelst du da eigentlich?
Ich lese seit Wochen das du am Buddeln bist 
Hast du auch schon das dementsprechende Boot dazu gekauft 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Joschi (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo hier wird immer soviel geschrieben von allen und jeder sagt Irgentwas anderes,ich weiss bald garnix mehr.Verbessert doch einfach mal meine Zeichnung,dann brau ich auch nicht soviel fragen,bitte auch wenns nicht soviel Arbeit macht die Rohrgrößen und anschlüsse oben  oder unten mit einzeichnen.Vielen Dank das ihr euch soviel Mühe mit mir gibt.Danke dem Forum


----------



## Olli.P (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*



			
				Haitu schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Olaf,
> 
> das geht auch nicht. Wo kommt das Wasser her, das die Pumpe aus dem Sifi ziehen soll?
> Bogensieb in Schwerkraft kenn ich nicht.
> Die Unterkante Sifi muss gleich oder höher des Wasserpiegels im Patronenfilter sein.




Sag ich doch!!!

Aber 'nen Siebfilter für schwerkraft soll es geben...:


----------



## Heiko H. (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi,

Siebfilter für Schwerkraft gibt es z.B das Ultrasieve 3.
Allerdings sind das für mich nur halbe Schwerkraftsiebe, da ich das Wasser von dort wieder hochpumpen muss und durch den Biofilter per Schwerkraft wieder zurück in den Teich läuft.
Bei einer Bauhöhe des Siebes von ungefähr 900mm, gibt es dort doch eine gewisse Hubhöhe für die Pumpe, welche ich mit einen Höheren Stromverbrauch einhergeht.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Haitu (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi,

habe mich inzwischen schlau gemacht, weil ich es mir so gar nicht vorstellen konnte, ein Bogensieb in Schwerkraft.
Den Trick habe ich jetzt verstanden.
Jetzt passt wieder alles und die pysikalische Welt hat ihre Ordnung.
Nur die Pumpe muss zwischen SiFi und Biofilter/reaktor, wie immer, sitzen. Abpumpen im letzten Becken und der Rest in Schwerkraft geht halt nicht.
Eine Rohrpumpe würde sich da bestimmt gut machen.


----------



## Joschi (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Also ich muss die Pumpe in den Siebfilter stellen und das Wasser in den Patronenfilter Pumpen oder wie?Wenn ich meine Gardena FSB 8000Duo da reinstelle ist das dann nicht zuviel drück?Habe günstig eine Einhell Royal Schmutzwasserpume 750 Watt  SMP-750S bekommen,damit kann ich nix anfangen oder?


----------



## Haitu (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi Joschi,

die Schmutzwasserpumpe vergiss mal ganz schnell, zumal du so eine schöne Teichpumpe dein eigen nennst.
Hast du schon einen Siebfilter? Oder willst du dir noch einen besorgen?
Was hier drüber in den Thrasds steht gilt nur für einen Siebfilter der dafür ausgelegt ist in Schwerkraft zu laufen, Spezialanfertigung für genau diesen Zweck. 
Wenn du dir so einen zulegst, dann gilt: Die Pumpe gehört zwischen Auslauf Siebfilter und Einlauf Patronenfilter.
Für alle anderen Siebfilter, das sind die gepumpten Versionen gilt, vom Teich mittels Pumpe hoch in den Siebfilter und dann runter zum Patronenfilter und dann runter zurück in den Teich.


----------



## Dodi (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo Joschi!

Ich habe eine kombinierte Filteranlage:
Über den Bodenlauf und Skimmer kommt in Schwerkraft das Wasser in die Absetzkammer, in der sich eine SiFi-Patrone befindet. Direkt hinter der Absetzkammer ist die Pumpenkammer, die das Wasser in den höher gelegenen Hauptfilter befördert. Von hier gelangt das Wasser über Rohre und einen Bachlauf wieder in den Teich.
Lade Dir doch mal meine Power-Point-Präsentation herunter, ich hoffe es hilft Dir:

Filterneubau


----------



## Joschi (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Also ich möchte einen Skimmer,Bodenablauf ,Pumpenschacht,Siebfilter,Patronenfilter.
in Schwerkraft.Ich dreh bald durch


----------



## Haitu (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi Joschi,


> Ich dreh bald durch


wir auch, wir auch.

Nein, es ist nicht richtig.

Noch einmal: Und jetzt vielleicht der Reihe nach.

Warum willst du einen Pumpenschacht?


----------



## Joschi (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Ich will gleich in den Schacht ein Reviesonsrohr haben um den Bodenablauf reinigen zukönnen .
Bitte macht mir doch mal ne Zeichnung wie ich was oder wie Tief oder Hoch einbuddeln muss und wo die Pumpe hinkommt.Bitte gleich mit Rohr größen angaben.Ich Bedanke mich vielmals.Da sollen die Sachen hin auf dem Bild


----------



## Heiko H. (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi Joschi,

ich sehe zwei Möglichkeiten.

1. du arbeitest mit einem Schwerkraftsieb, dort gibt es zwei Eingänge DN 110 einer für den Skimmer und einer für den Bodenablauf und einen Ausgang DN 50, an dem du die Pumpe anschließt und das Wasser von dort in den Patronenfilter pumpst. Der Überlauf des Patronenfilters speist dann deinen Bachlauf.

2. Du baust deine Pumpen Kammer in der Skimmer und Bodenablauf münden und Pumpst von dort gleich hoch in ein Spaltsieb (gepumpt) läasst von dort in den Patronenfilter überlaufen --> Bachlauf.

Ein Problem sehe ich noch: die Pumpenleistung der Gardena Pumpe könnte für den gleichzeitigen Betrieb von Skimmer und Bodenablauf zu gering sein.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Haitu (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Ne ne, ganz so schnell geht das jetzt nicht.

Erst muss ich noch was wissen.

Frage 1: Deine Pumpe, die hat zwei Eingänge? Heißt ja Duo. Oder ist da lediglich ein Y Stück dabei mit zwei Regulierern, dass dann auf den einen Eingang der Pumpe geht?

Frage 2: Die oder der Eingang der Pumpe (in Zukunft Saugseite ganannt) wie groß ist der Duchmesser? Entweder messen oder in der Beschreibung nachsehen.

Frage 3: Was willst du auf der Saugseite der Pumpe anschließen Rohr oder Schlauch?

Bis hierher ersteinmal und dann geht es weiter.


----------



## Joschi (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*



			
				Haitu schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ne, ganz so schnell geht das jetzt nicht.
> 
> Erst muss ich noch was wissen.
> 
> ...


1.Die Pumpe hat ein Y Stück zum Verteilen ,also beim Auslauf.
2.Hat sich erledigt,hat nur einen eingang auf der Saugseite,Ausgang könnte man das Y Stück setzen.
3.Rohr oder schlau was ist besser?
Universeller 
Schlauchanschluss   25    mm    (1"),   32   mm 
(1 1/4"),  39  mm  (1 1/2"). Empfohlener  Schlauch:  Teich-Rippenschlauch 
38 mm (1 ½"),  
Einfache  Wartung
und Pflege. Kabellänge  10 m
Nennleistung 120 W.

Max. Fördermenge 8100 l/h.

Max. Förderhöhe 4,0 m.


----------



## Haitu (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi Joschi,

gleich geht es weiter, ich muss nachdenken.

Noch eine Sache, steht da in der Beschreibung irgendwas wie groß die Stückchen/Bröckchen sein dürfen die in die Pumpe gelangen dürfen?
Da steht dann irgend was von "kann Feststoffe bis ...mm Korngröße fördern".

Ach so, und hast du dir schon einen Siebfilter gekauft?


----------



## Joschi (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

ich schau mal nach,nein Siebfilter noch nicht gekauft,will Ihn selber bauen


----------



## herbi (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Ich glaub wir drehen bald durch!: :


----------



## Joschi (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

steht nix in der Anleitung drin


----------



## herbi (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Servus Joschi,

verzweifle nicht mein letzter Tread war nicht böse gemeint!

Aber wir schreiben uns die Finger wund und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hast du doch schon mit Tom telefoniert!?

@ Servus Haitu

Es ist doch wurscht ob die Pumbe 2 oder ein Y- Anschluß hat ! Er will sie doch in die PK legen?
Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?

LG


----------



## Joschi (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

PK was meinste damit?


----------



## Haitu (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Ok, dann sag ich dir jetzt erst einmal was über deine Pumpe.

Das ist ein typischer Vertreter der sogenannten Bachlaufpumpen, die bei eher geringer Förderleistung hoch drücken können. 
Das hat weniger mit der Leistung in Watt zu tun, sondern eher mit der Art wie der Rotor, die Wasserschaufel im innern, konstruiert ist.
Leider sind diese Pumpen auf Grund der Rotorkonstruktion nicht geeignet Schmutzwasser zu fördern.
Daraus ergibt sich für dich die Situation, dass du erstens die Pumpe tauschen kannst. Oder dir eine Vorklärung/Sifi in Schwerkraft zulegst.
Haben wir in den Threads schon drüber gesprochen.
Eine in Schwerkraft habe ich nachgesehen, kostet incl. Lieferung an die 800€.
Bist du bereit das auszugeben?
Was ein Sifi in Pumpversion kostet habe ich jetzt nicht nachgesehen, ich denke aber mal preiswerter. Zur Pumpversion brauchst du aber auf alle Fälle eine andere Pumpe.

Das muss zu erst geklärt sein, eh man weitermacht.


----------



## Joschi (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Umtauschen geht nicht mehr,wieso hat mein Verwandter die gleiche Pumpe mit einem Druckfilter laufen in einem 12m³ Teich,Wasser ist klar und sauber


----------



## herbi (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

PK = Pumpenkammer!

@ Haitu

800 € ??? Bitte bleib auf dem Boden!

Eine Powermax 10000 kostet sage und schreibe bloß 195 € !! Es muß nicht immer ein Mercedes sein !!!
Um Gotteswillen bitte verstehe mich nicht falsch aber es geht billiger und 1000ende Teichbesitzer werden mir zustimmen!


----------



## Haitu (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hat er einen Bodenablauf?


----------



## Haitu (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Herbi,

Ich meinte den Siebfilter in Schwerkraft (Ultrasieve 3), nicht die Pumpe.


----------



## Joschi (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Nein,hat er mir gesagt bräuchte man nicht:crazy:
Es muss doch eine lösung geben?
Was wäre wenn ich den Bachlauf mit ner anderen Pumpe laufen lasse ,würde es dann gehen ?


----------



## herbi (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

@ Haitu dann geb ich dir recht habe es anders gelesen ! Sorry !


----------



## Haitu (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hier steht was du dir wünscht.



			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich möchte einen Skimmer,Bodenablauf ,Pumpenschacht,Siebfilter,Patronenfilter.
> in Schwerkraft.Ich dreh bald durch



_Bodenablauf und Skimmer_.


----------



## Joschi (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Ja richtig,aber was möchtest du mir sagen damit:crazy:


----------



## Haitu (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*



			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> Was wäre wenn ich den Bachlauf mit ner anderen Pumpe laufen lasse ,würde es dann gehen ?



Den Bachlauf mit der Pumpe die du jetzt hast und die Vorklärung mir einer anderen Pumpe. 
So herum.


----------



## Heiko H. (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi,

lass uns doch mal auf dem Boden bleiben.

Wir sprechen hier von 5500 Liter Teich oder?
Da würde ich mir persönlich kein Ultrasieve 3 für 800€ kaufen.

Also Joschi,

die Leitung von Skimmer und Bodenablauf in die PK Führen.
Von der PK pumpst du das Wasser in einen Siebfilter wie z.b den hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Compactsieve-II-...ryZ84141QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Von dort läuft das Wasser in deinen Patronenfilter und über Schwerkraft durch den Bachlauf zurück in den Teich.

Das ist m.E nach die einfachste und sinnvollste Lösung für dich.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Joschi (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Kaufen tue ich den Siebfilter nicht,baue ich selber.Aber wie tief muss ich die Einzelnen komponenten Einbuddeln oder wie weit muss er über wassernivue stehn.Kannste mir das mal bitte eintragen.Vielleicht auch mal die Rohrstärken und wo der Einlauf und der Auslauf sein muss.Ich möchte ntlich mal ein Ende finden und Anfangen.Ich Danke dir vielmal im Vorraus.Vielleicht kurze Skizze .


----------



## Heiko H. (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi Joschi,

 

Also die Pumpenkammer soll dem Niveau des Teiches entsprechen (also gleiche Höhe). Sonst läuft dir nachher was über.
Die Leitungen vom Skimmer und Bodenablauf solltest du in DN 110 ausführen. Wenn du Bögen nimmst, solltest du lieber 3 x 30 ° nehmen, als 2 x 45 ° oder gar 1 x 90°. Dies ist wegen der Strömung und der Ablagerungen besser.
Den Siebfilter, würde ich auf dem Patronenfilter platzieren und den Auslauf frei in den PF (Patronenfilter) laufen lassen.
Der Ablauf des Patronenfilters liegt dann im oberen Bereich deiner PF Tonne, es wäre also möglich, diese eine Teil in die Erde einzulassen. Da dieser Auslauf noch deinen Bachlauf speisen soll, mußt du die Höhe des Ablaufes der Höhe des Bachlaufes anpassen.

Die Leitung von der Pumpe zum Spaltsieb, würde ich mit einen Schlauch Dn 40 realisieren.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Thomas_H (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

So,- jetzt hab ichs gemalt  







Der Bachlauf sollte über den y- Verteiler der Pumpe getrennt eingeschaltet werden.
Mehr als 2000 Liter p/h wird der eh nicht verkraften/ oder die Höhrmuskeln von Joschis Frau springen über  )

Zwar ist das Wasser dann dort ungefiltert;- das macht aber keinen Abbruch, da der Wasserfall ja ohnehin nur bei Goodwill laufen soll

Vom Prinzip her also genau so, wie Heiko gesagt hat.  
Pumpenkammer wie Olaf- Patronenfilter wie Herbi und ein Eigenbau Siebfilter.

Das ganze funktioniert dann auch mit der nur 1 Pumpe, die ohnehin stark genug ist.

Mehr dann später


----------



## Joschi (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo Thomas ,vielen Lieben Dank,aber noch paar fragen.
1.Welche Rohrstärken?
2.Muss der Rücklauf zum Teich unter dem Wasserspiegel sein oder drüber?
3.Was ist mit einem Überlauf,falls es stark regnet?


----------



## Thomas_H (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Salut Joschi

du hast dich nicht mal für das schöne Wetter auf meinem Bild bedankt  

Rohrstärke in DN 110, wie Heiko gesagt hat.
Vor der Pumpenkammer würde ich aber zumindest den Kimmer auf DN 70/63 reduzieren, da einerseits der Sog erhöht wird- und andererseits der Schieber wesentlich günstiger ist.

Sieht dann ungefähr so aus, wie Haitu's Bild hier:






(Allerdings ohne die Verzweigung,- da du mit 2x 110er Rohren zur Pumpenkammer kommst) 
Einen gezielten Überlauf würde ich auf jeden Fall einbauen !
(Ist doch nur ne 50er Durchführung und dann ab ins nächste Blumenbeet : )

*Für den Rückfluß in den Teich sind jetzt die "Strömungsexperten gefragt :beeten: *

(Hab ich falsch eingezeichnet)

Wenn das Wasser unterhalb der Wasserlinie einfließen kann, dann kannst du die Tonne auch ganz verbuddeln.

Genau hier befürchte ich einen Rückstau, sodaß dir der Filter überläuft.

* Wie gesagt, ich "befürchte"- Ich weiß es nicht  

Im Notfall gehst du eben mit DN 70 genau auf Höhe des Wasserspiegels zurück in den Teich.
(Dann muß die Tonne jedenfalls, wie eingezeichnet, 10-15 cm aus dem Boden gucken)


----------



## Joschi (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> Salut Joschi
> 
> du hast dich nicht mal für das schöne Wetter auf meinem Bild bedankt
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas danke für das schöne Wetter,noch kurz ne frage,reicht ein Pumpenschacht der 60cm Breit,50 lang und 60 Tief ist?Kann ich den Überlauf auch an das Regenwasserabflussrohr anschliesen?


----------



## Thomas_H (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*



			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thomas danke für das schöne Wetter



Gern geschehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> reicht ein Pumpenschacht der 60cm Breit,50 lang und 60 Tief ist?



Wenn du alles darin untergebracht bekommst und korrekt ausrichtest, dann sollte  es wohl reichen.
(Ich werde auch nichts gräßeres einbauen;- dann lieber eng)

Ja klar kannst du den Überlauf auch an die Regenrinne anschließen.
Bedenk aber, daß du ein Gefälle brauchst.


----------



## Thomas_H (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Ups;- vergessen. : 

Kannst du die http://image.auctionweb.info/lister/original/119646/a4bb8703443ac01ed11d0d078dcfa870.jpg

Pumpe aus dem Gehaüse nehmen?

Das macht dann mehr Sinn, als wenn sich das ganze Zeug durch die 8mm Löcher zwängen muß.


----------



## herbi (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Servus Joschi,

in Wahrheit hat das seine Tochter gemalt!   

Tom hat in diesen Dingen zwei linke Hände!! 
Nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken!!: 

: : : : :


----------



## Olli.P (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi Joschi,



			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> 2.Muss der Rücklauf zum Teich unter dem Wasserspiegel sein oder drüber?
> 3.Was ist mit einem Überlauf,falls es stark regnet?



Zu 2.
Mach den Rücklauf lieber unter der Wasseroberfläche!!!

ich hatte den am Anfang auch drüber, war mir aber zu laut 

Dann musste aba die Tonne ein Stück höher setzen!!! Bei meinem Filter ist der Rücklauf zum Teich ca. 60 cm über der Wasseroberfläche im Teich selbst dann ca. 10-15cm unter der Wasseroberfläche 

Und selbst mir ist der Filter schon einmal übergelaufen 

Zu 3.

Mach den Überlauf wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe, wenn alles fertig und Wasser drinne ist!!!

Dann kannst du dir genau überlegen wie hoch der Wasserstand sein soll!!!!
Wenn der Überlauf erst mal drinne ist kannst nich mehr viel ändern!!!

Ich hätte jetzt im nachhinein auch noch lieber 3-4cm mehr Wasser im Teich.......


----------



## Joschi (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Ich hab noch ne frage,

1.Welchen Flansch oder wie das Heisst für Regentonne Oben einfluss und Regentonne Ausfluss Größe brauch ich.
2.Flansch für Siebfilter Einfluss und Ausfluss.
3.Welche größe sollte der Kasten des Siebfilters haben?
ich galub das wars erstmal wieder oder besser noch vielleicht ne Materialliste,nein scherz.Danke


----------



## Thomas_H (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*



			
				herbi schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Joschi,
> 
> in Wahrheit hat das seine Tochter gemalt!
> 
> ...



Boah Herbi,
das hat mich den halben Sonntag Vormittag gekostet.     

Gibt es hier nicht ein Erwürgsmyli?


----------



## Joschi (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Tom dann muss ich mich gleich nochmal bedanken,wenn es dich den Halben Sonntag vormittag gekostet hat,


----------



## Thomas_H (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*



			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab noch ne frage,



Irgendwann bring ich dich um:- oder krieg deine Telefonnummer


----------



## Joschi (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

1.reicht es wenn ,Patronenfilter und Wasserspiegel vom Teich gleich sind kann ich das Wasser trotzdem zurückleiten Unterm Wasserspiegel vom PF?Siebfilter möchte ich auf ca.10cm höher setzen als Wasserspiegel im Patronenfilter.

2.Nochwas,die Einfuhr vom Skimmer und vom Bodenablauf in die Pumpenkammer kann doch ruhig 10-30cm unterm Wasserspiegel des Teiches sein oder Irre ich mich.

3.Mir fällt schon wieder was ein,wenn man die Tonne(Patronenfilter) Verbuddelt,wie mache ich sie nach längerem Betrieb sauber,man kann ja wohl schlecht einen Zugschieber unten einbauen,wo man den Dreck ablässt?Gibs da noch ne andere möglichkeit?
Gruß Joschi


----------



## karsten. (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*



			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> 1.reicht es wenn ,Patronenfilter und Wasserspiegel vom Teich gleich sind kann ich das Wasser trotzdem zurückleiten Unterm Wasserspiegel vom PF?Siebfilter möchte ich auf ca.10cm höher setzen als Wasserspiegel im Patronenfilter.
> 
> 2.Nochwas,die Einfuhr vom Skimmer und vom Bodenablauf in die Pumpenkammer kann doch ruhig 10-30cm unterm Wasserspiegel des Teiches sein oder Irre ich mich.
> 
> ...





> Warum Antwortet keiner Joschi



Hallo Joschi
_
bei über 20 Antworten ... eigentlich kein schlechter Schnitt  
zumal hier nur Freiwillige mit einem unheilbaren Mitteilungsdrang sitzen
die zufällig einen Teich , einen PC und nichts anderes zu tun haben .  

vielleicht liegt es auch daran  

das sich hier Keiner mit dem System der kommunizierenden Röhren
auskennt ?

oder 
Du es den Usern gar nicht soo leicht machst Dein "Probleme" zu verstehen
  
_
dann wenigstens zu 3.  

deshalb setzen manche ihre Filter in genügend große Filtergruben 
die mit Möglichkeiten der Abführung von Schmutzwasser ausgestattet sind.

bei den Super-  Koifritzen mit den abartig großen hightec Filtern
hier im Forenalbum     zu bestaunen . 

mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## Olli.P (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi Joschi,


Zu1. 
NEIN!!!  
Setz den Rand des Pf. min. 15-20cm höher!!!! Oder hast du nach dem Pf. noch 'ne Pumpe??? Denn dann würde diese den Wasserstand des Pf. im Lauf senken, so dass das Wasser aus dem Teich nachfliessen würde!!!
Denn du brauchst ja auch einen gewissen druck um das Wasser wieder in den Teich zu ( drücken ) leiten.......
Und den SiFi. dementsprechend höher....... 

Und was ist, wenn's mal derbe schüttet??? Biste sicher, das dein Überlauf das immer schafft???  Wenn nicht, dann läuft der Filter über!!!!!

Zu 2. 
Ja!!! 
Kannste machen, meine Einläufe in der Pk. sind auch ca. 30cm unter der Wasseroberfläche...........  Denn auch hier wirst du eine gewisse Toleranz höhe brauchen, damit dass Wasser nachfliessen kann....... 

Zu 3. 
Entweder du stellst sofort eine Schmutzwasserpumpe mit rein......... 
Oder du Flanscht dir da auch ein Rohr oder Schlauch mit dran welches nach oben geht und du schließt da 'ne Saugpumpe an.

Als dritte Möglichkeit wäre noch das du einen Sickerschacht, entweder unter oder neben dem Filter buddelst, da wäre dann wahrscheinlich neben dem Filter besser..............
Weil du dann ja auch wieder irgendwie an den Zugschieber kommen musst!!!

Und denk dran, wenn Sickerschacht, dann muss der Tiefer sein wie der Filter!!!!

So, ich denke das war's....................


----------



## Joschi (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

1.Also ich führe den Skimmer und Bodenablauf in ca.20-30cm unterspiegel in die Pumpenkammer.

2.Ich baue einen Sickerschacht und Flansche den Patronefilter mit Zugschieber,um später den Dreck ablassen zu können.

3.Wenn ich den Patronenfilter Oberkante Regentonne ca.15-20cm über Wasserspiegel setze kann ich dann unter Wasserspiegel wieder Rückführen in den Teich mit nem 110er Rohr?:beeten:


----------



## karsten. (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

zurück geht´s doch durch die Pumpe !

oder ?


----------



## Joschi (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

nein nicht zurück über Pumpe,
Pumpenkammer da steht die Pumpe,pumpt zum Siebfilter von dort läuft es runter in Patronenfilter und von dort wieder in Teich.:beeten:


----------



## Thomas_H (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> zurück geht´s doch durch die Pumpe !
> 
> oder ?



Nein Karsten : 

zurück soll es in Schwerkraft.
Die Pumpe ist ja in der Pumpenkammer und schickt das Wasser in den höhergelegenen Siebfilter.

Die Frage ist, ob nicht ein Staudruck bei der Einleitung des Wassers >unter Wasserspiegel entsteht und den PF zum überlaufen bringt.

Die 20cm über Wasserspiegel sind Reserve, wenn ich Olaf jetzt richtig verstanden habe.

@Joschi,
in den Sickerschacht würde ich eine Schmutzwasserpumpe legen und das Zeug am in die nächsten Blumenbeete pumpen.
(Dann kannst du den auch klein halten und er versopft dir nicht)


----------



## karsten. (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

ok.ok. jetzt hab auch ich´s:schizo  

dann aus Sicherheitsgründen eben mit möglichts großem ø zurück in den Teich 

mfG

vielleicht sollte man immer eine Prinzipskizze vom letzten Stand anhängen
 :


----------



## Joschi (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Zitat @Joschi,
in den Sickerschacht würde ich eine Schmutzwasserpumpe legen und das Zeug am in die nächsten Blumenbeete pumpen.
(Dann kannst du den auch klein halten und er versopft dir nicht)

Tut mir leid Thomas aber das versteh ich schon wieder nicht,sorry.
Ich wollte nur ein Loch Buddeln,oben ne Platte drauf.Damit ich immer an den Zugschieber komme und den Schmodder dann in einen Eimerlaufen lassen kann.Geht dat nicht ?


----------



## Joschi (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Also was denn nun kann ich unterhalb Wasserspiegel wieder rückführen oder nicht?


----------



## karsten. (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

*     ja !   *














glaub ich


----------



## Thomas_H (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Das können aber schnell ein paar Liter für den Eimer zuviel werden, wenn du die Patronen auch noch gelegentlich mit dem Schlauch abspritzt.

Wenn du so eine 60 Liter Bautonne nimmst, kannst du dann bei Bedarf so eine 20€ Schmutzwasserpumpe mit Pegelschalter einlegen und kannst in Ruhe den Filter saubermachen und den Süff als Dünger benutzen.


----------



## Thomas_H (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> *     ja !   *
> 
> ---
> glaub ich



Das ist mal nen Wort Karsten  

Wenn's also nicht klappt, dann ist Karsten jetzt der Schuldige


----------



## Joschi (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Jetzt hab ich verstanden,also ich baue eine Bautonne ein,unterhalb des Zugschiebers und in die Bautonne lege ich eine Schmtzwasserpumpe .Wenn ich den Zugschieber aufmache kommt das Wasser in die Bautonne und die Schmutzwasserpumpe pumpt es weg damit ich den Schmodder aus der Bautonne nehmen kann ,richtig?
Thomas jetzt machste mich wieder unsicher?


----------



## Thomas_H (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*



			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas jetzt machste mich wieder unsicher?



Nee Joschi,

so ist es korrekt  

Ich pump mir das Zeug auch weg;- ist viel zu viel Wasser um es jedes mal zu schleppen.


----------



## Joschi (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo ,alle Kiddis im Bett entlich Ruhe.
Ich hab es mir doch nochmal anders überlegt,ich mache die PK gleich vorne am Teich.Den Patronenfilter vergrabe ich bis auf 20cm über Wasserspiegel,da wo vorher die PK hin sollte ,gleich daneben setze ich den Schatz zum Ablassen beim Säubern.Der Schacht wird dann mit einer Platte Abgedeckt und Kies kommt drauf.So ist mein Endgüldiger Entschluss.Vielen Dank nochmal all denen Dir mir geholfen haben 
Reihenfolge nur der Sicherheitshalber:
1.Pumpenkammer einlass BA u.SF und Pumpe
2.Pumpe pumpt Wasser zum Siebfilter hoch,Einlass ober,Ausfuhr Unten Seitlich
3.Wasser vom Siebfilter läuft in den Eingegrabenen bis auf 20cm Patronenfilter,Einlass Oben,Ausfuhr unten.
4.Rücklauf vom PF unten zurück zum Teich unter Wasserspiegel ca.30-40cm.

Könnt Ihr mal bitte nen link schicken wo ich Günstig,Flansche und Zubehör Kaufen kann! Thanks


----------



## Joschi (25. Mai 2007)

*23. May 07 Schwerkraft bitte Helfen seite 8*

Könnt Ihr mal Helfen bitte,es Antwortet schon einfach keiner Mehr.Danle:crazy:


----------



## Thorsten (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: 23. May 07 Schwerkraft bitte Helfen seite 8*

Moin Joschi,

ich habe die Themen jetzt mal zusammengeführt.

*Könntest Du bitte auch mal etwas Geduld haben!*

Wir machen das hier nicht Hauptberuflich, sondern betreiben es als Hobby.

Es wird sich schon noch jemand melden, und wenn ich mir das so anschaue, ist dir auch schon sehr viel geholfen worden, also Geduld.


----------



## Joschi (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo habe mal wieder ne frage,kann ich den Skimmer Folienlansch  oder Oberflächenabsauger ist doch das gleiche oder nicht? seitlich ca.40cm unterm Wasserspiegel einbauen?siehe Bild bitte Danke:crazy:


----------



## Thorsten (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Wie 40 cm unterhalb des Wasserspiegels???? - mir fehlen die Worte  

Das ist ein Skimmer und der soll die *Oberfläche* absaugen!

Das funktioniert nicht, lese hier mal im Forum (Suchfunktion-Skimmer) dort findest Du einiges, 
wie und wo man den am besten einbaut.

Dir scheinen sehr sehr viele Grundkenntisse zu fehlen! 

Lese die Grundlagen hier im Forum mal nach, bevor Du weiter baust!

Fragen, bauen, fragen, bauen ... nützt nicht immer was, erstmal Infos sammeln.


----------



## Haitu (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi Thorsten,

er möchte wissen in welcher Tiefe er den *Folienflansch für* den Skimmer setzen darf/soll.

Ich nehme mal an, dass er so etwas meint.


----------



## Thorsten (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

....das hatte ich anders verstanden! 

Sorry, dann ist mein Post hinfällig.


----------



## Joschi (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Danke Otto,genauso ist es gemeint gewesen.Alles klar also geht es so.Gruß und schöne Pfingsten.


----------



## Joschi (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Kann mal jemand bescheid geben wo ich Günstig Flansche und Zubehör Kaufen kann.Danke


----------



## Dodi (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo Joschi!

Schau mal hier  unter Fittings / PVC-Teile - da werden Sie geholfen. 

Die liefern auch schnell! Bin ich sehr zufrieden mit!


----------



## Joschi (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Gibs nicht Irrgent ein Herstellen im Ausland der Günstig Teichbau zubehör verkauft,z.B. Flansch,Skimmer,Bodenablauf u.s.w.


----------



## Haitu (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi Joschi,

wie der Kölner sagt: "man kann och oeverdrieve".

Im dem Shop den Dodi nennt kostet ein 110er Flansch *(hochwertig)* man gerade 18€. Das *ist* günstig. 

Im Ausland, da wo du es billiger suchst, gibt es gar keine Flansche zu kaufen, die sind alle hier und werden von uns gekaufen, *günstig* für 18€. 
Und wenn die einen Teich bauen wollen wird der mit Dachpappe dicht gemacht.


----------



## Ulumulu (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo

Ich glaube nicht das es funktioniert wenn du den Skimmer Flansch 40cm unter den Wasserspiegel setzt. 

Könnte es dann nicht passieren, dass der Skimmer auf das Rohr aufsetzt und er dann kein Höhenunterschied mehr ausgleichen kann.
Bzw. entwickelt er denn da überhaupt genug Sog?  

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Joschi (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*



			
				Ulumulu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ich glaube nicht das es funktioniert wenn du den Skimmer Flansch 40cm unter den Wasserspiegel setzt.
> 
> ...



Hallo,ich möchte doch nur den Flansch unterhalb des Wasserspiegels 40cm einbauen und nicht den Skimmer.Also was denn nun,der eine schreibt es geht der andere ist wieder am Zweifeln.Gibt mir doch hierzu bitte eine genaue Antwort,bevor ich es verkehrt einbaue.
Nochmal was anderes,wenn ich mir 110er Flansche Kaufe,passen doch auf beiden seiten des 110er Flansch 110er KG Rohre rein oder nicht?:crazy:


----------



## Ulumulu (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo

Willst du das Rohr dann im Teich weiter tiefer legen ?

Ja es passen dann auf beiden Seiten 110er KG Rohre.


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Joschi (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Ja möchte ich,siehe Bild.Will aber noch Tiefer Buddeln.


----------



## Haitu (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Mit der Tiefe der Foliendurchführung bzw. des Flanschanschlusses, da bin ich mit mir auch noch nicht im Reinen.
Bei mir geht es nur in 50cm unter dem Wasserspiegel.
Vor Zeiten habe ich mal gelesen, dass man das 110er Rohr mindestens 1m senkrecht nach unten führen soll eh man durch die Folie stößt. Das soll einen besseren Zug ergeben. Die pysikalische Erklärung ist man in dem Text aber schuldig geblieben.
Den Hinweis habe ich dann geflissentlich verdrängt, da ich es eh nicht ändern kann und auf die Stärke der Pumpe hoffe.
Da das Thema hier jetzt nochmal diskutiert wird, könnte ich evt. auch provitieren.
Weiß jemand was es damit auf sich haben könnte mit diesem 1m in die Senkrechte? Und würde es nützen wenn ich in etwa so wie Joschi einen Bogen hineinbaue.

@ Joschi



> Also was denn nun,der eine schreibt es geht der andere ist wieder am Zweifeln.Gibt mir doch hierzu bitte eine genaue Antwort,bevor ich es verkehrt einbaue.



Joschi, dass kannst du nicht erwarten. 

So etwas gibt es nur im Hörsaal und auch da sollte man nicht einfach nachbeten.
Hier im Forum gilt These-Antithese-Synthese.
Für die Synthese ist der Frager selber zuständig.
Die meisten hier haben zu Hause auch noch eine kleine Bibliothek.
Bei dir klingt es so, als ob wir eine Hotline wären.


Nichts für ungut, aber so ist es nun ein mal.

Viele Hobbyisten tun sich zusammen, damit daraus was professionelles wird.

Was kann man dich fragen?


----------



## Olli.P (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Also,


der Flansch für meinen Skimmer ist auch nur ca. 40-50com unter der Wasseroberfläche eingebaut. Und bislang funzt das sehr gut!!

Man bedenke: Der Skimmer holt die Teile die auf der Oberfläche "SCHWIMMEN"!!!! Müssen die wirklich erst noch 1m in die Tiefe gezogen werden bevor Sie im Filter oder Pumpenschacht landen 

Das ist für mich irgendwie nicht realistisch!!!! Das Zeug schwimmt doch oder???
Da ist doch jeder cm mehr in die Tiefe nur ein Umweg oder


----------



## Haitu (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi Olaf,



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> der Flansch für meinen Skimmer ist auch nur ca. 40-50com unter der Wasseroberfläche eingebaut. Und bislang funzt das sehr gut!!



Als ich das las mit dem einen Meter, hatte ich den gleichen Gedanken  

Da es bei dir gut funktioniert schalte ich jetzt wieder auf


----------



## Heiko H. (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi Joschi,

womit ich auch immer gut klar komme im Bezug auf Flansche usw.

ist die Fa. Boelstorf.

schaust du hier

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Olli.P (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi Otto,


wie tief du den Flansch letztendlich einbaust musst du entscheiden.

Ich habe einfach den Niveauausgleichsbereich des Skimmers geteilt und dann den Flansch dementsprechend mit 2x45° Bögen und Rohrstück eingebaut. Habe dafür extra erst den Teich volllaufen lassen und dann den Wasserstand dementsprechend wieder gesenkt um den Flansch einzubauen.....


----------



## Joschi (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Wahr nicht so gemeint,sorry


----------



## Haitu (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi Olaf,

mein Skimmer hat einen möglichen Hub von ca. 15cm.

Die Einbauhöhe der Flanschdurchführung wird letztendlich von der Höhe des Einlaufs an der Vorabscheidung (in Schwerkraft) bestimmt. 
Rechnerisch ergibt das bei mir 50cm unterhalb des Wasserspiegels Teich.

Ich mache das mit dem Teichbau anders als die Regel.
Ich grabe zunächst die ganze Peripherie ein, so auch die Vorabscheidung.
Der Teich selber kommt ganz zum Schluss und bekommt einen Überlauf ins Gelände. 
Das Niveau dieses Überlaufs wird letzendlich von der Oberkante der Vorabscheidung bestimmt (10-20mm tiefer).
Wenn ich exakt arbeite, dann werde ich eine Wasserspiegelsenkung durch Verdunstung von eben diesen 15cm erreichen können.
Rechnerisch wären das ca. 7500 Liter.
Sind diese 15cm erreicht, wird mittels Niveauschalter das ganze Wasserumlaufsystem unterbrochen und auf Regen gewartet (Pumpen dürfen nicht trocken laufen). Steigt der Wasserspiegel schaltet das Niveau die Pumpen wieder ein. Damit der Bodenfilter bei stehenden Pumpen nicht unter Sauerstoffmangel leidet wird über ein Koppelrelais (Wechsler) beim Ausschalten der Pumpen gleichzeitig eine Membranpumpe eingeschaltet die den Bodenfilter mit Luft versorgt bis die Pumpen wieder anspringen.
Ich muss das so machen, weil ich manchmal einige Wochen nicht zu Hause bin.


----------



## Joschi (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Ich möchte doch es somachen,siehe Bild.1.

Bild 2 Habe ich auch noch ne frage.(Bodenablauf)


----------



## Thorsten (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Moin Joschi!

Ich verfolge das jetzt schon eine ganze Weile und muss sagen, dass es mir irgendwann reicht, und genau jetzt ist der Punkt auch erreicht.

Ich finde es gelinde gesagt unverschämt, dass Du jetzt gegen User vorgehst, die dir geholfen haben.

Ferner finde ich es unverschämt, wenn Du nicht innerhalb von wenigen Stunden hier Antworten erhälst,
 gleich einen "Aufstand" zu machen und diverse Thread´s eröffnest > Warum antwortet mir keiner mehr etc.

Hier macht dich  keiner an, was ist das denn überhaupt für eine Aussage? 
Weil dir eine Antwort nicht in den Kram passt, weil es nicht nach deinen Sinn ist, weil es mal wieder nicht schnell genug geht?

Wenn Du meinst, dass Du in anderen Foren besser aufgehoben bist und mehr Antworten als hier erhälst, dann stelle deine Fragen dort.

Mir tun nur  die vielen hilfsbereiten User leid, die dir nach besten Wissen und Gewissen geantwortet haben.




Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Joschi (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Thorsten hast ja Recht,möchte mich bei Otto und allen anderen Entschuldigen.Tut mir leid:beeten: 
Bin manchmal etwas zuschnell und voreilig.


----------



## Thorsten (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*


----------



## Joschi (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Thorsten kannst du eventuell was zu meiner frage sagen oben?Bild 1 und 2.
Danke.


----------



## Thorsten (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Die zweite Version ist besser, dann sieht man die Verrohrung nicht im Teich.

Sowas lässt sich immer schwierig verstecken und sieht bei klaren Wasser immer _unschön_ aus.

Also, Rohr unter der Folie legen.




P.S.
Das Rohr sollte meiner Meinung nach in Waage liegen.


----------



## Joschi (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo Thorsten,das das Rohr unter die Folie kommt ist klar.Ich wollte nur wissen ob es besser ist das das Rohr in Waage oder ob es schlimm ist wenn ich Bögen mit einbau.(Bodenablauf)


----------



## Steingarnele (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi Joschi,



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.
> Das Rohr sollte meiner Meinung nach in Waage liegen.



also Leitung 2!!


----------



## Thorsten (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

jo Leitung 2!

Nimm aber zwei 45° Bögen, kein 90° Bogen.


----------



## Heiko H. (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi,

Leitung 2 ist auch mein Favorit besser wäre aber wenn du seichte Bögen verwendest z.b 3 X 30° Bogen. Dies ist Strömungstechnisch besser und wenn du mal reinigen musst kommst du besser dran.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Joschi (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Erstmal Danke für die Hilfe,hab gleich noch ne frage,ist es Igeal wie rum ich die Rohre Verwende?Ich meine das so,auf der einen seite ist doch der Dichtungsring und auf der anderen Seite nicht.Wenn ich den Bodenablauf verrohrung lege soll die Dichtung dann am Anschluss des Bodenablauf sein oder Richtung Pumpenkammer?


----------



## Steingarnele (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi Josch,

ich würde mal sagen die Muffe sollte zum Bodenablauf gehen. Wenn du es anders gemacht hast, kannst du ja auch eine Doppelmuffe nehmen.

Bodenablauf hier


----------



## Heiko H. (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi Joschi,

ja so ist richtig.
Vom Bodenablauf in Richtung Filterkammer/Pumpenkammer. Die Muffe mit Dichtungsring anfangend am Bodenablauf. Dies ist auch die sogenannte Flußrichtung.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Joschi (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Nochmal ne frage :
ich möchte ja den Rückfluss zum Teich unterhalb des Wasserspiegels machen ,vom PF in Teich.Soll der Rückfluss Tiefer sein als,der Einfluss von Bodenablauf und Skimmer in die Pumpenkammer?Wie Tief sollte der Rücklauf sein?:crazy: Vielen Lieben Dank
Joschi


----------



## Joschi (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo Ihr Profis ,muss mal wieder Nachfragen.
Kann ich den Anschluss von BA und Skimmer  auch Unten machen in der Pumpenkammer oder ist es Zwingend notwendig sie Oben rauskommen zu lassen in der Pumpenkammer?Unter Wasserspiegel ist schon klar,ich meine das die Einläufe von BA und Skimmer dann halt am Boden der PK Rauskommen.Würde das Unten dann auch Funzen?


----------



## Olli.P (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

hi,


Jaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Das Wasser wird versuchen sich immer in Waage zu halten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joschi (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Und das Heisst ,ich kann es so machen oder?10cm Über Wasser spiegel steht mein Pumpenschacht dann und einläufe sind dann Unten müsste doch gehen oder?


----------



## Ulumulu (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo

Das wird ja immer schlimmer.  

Sag mal sollen wir für dich auch das Denken übernehmen?
Überleg doch mal selber ein bisschen und stell nicht wegen jeder Kleinigkeit fragen.

Wir Helfen wirklich gerne aber ab einen gewissen Punkt ist Schluss. 

Zu deiner Frage:

Natürlich geht das warum sollte das nicht gehen?

Wenn die Pumpe das Wasser aus den Pumpenschacht pumpt muss das Wasser von alleine aus dem Teich nachfließen (Wasserstands ausgleich).
Also ist es egal ob das Rohr ganz unten in den Pumpenschacht eingeführt wird oder weiter oben
Es sollte möglichst unter Wasser sein sonst könnte die Pumpe bei längerer Verdunstung (Wasserverlust) trockenlaufen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Annett (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Moin,

nur mal so in den Raum geworfen, denn die Technik ist nicht so ganz "mein Ding"... 


> 10cm Über Wasser spiegel steht mein Pumpenschacht


Über welchem Wasserspiegel? Dem im Teich? 
Dann wird da aus rein physikalischen Gründen nie Wasser ankommen!


----------



## Thorsten (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Moin Annett,

ich denke,  er meint die Pumpenkammer selber (Behälter)- nicht der Wasserspiegel.




@ Joschi,

lese hier im Forum mal einige Threads durch, sprich, die Technikecke steckt voller Antworten.
Deine Fragen wurden irgendwann, irgendwo schon mal hier beantwortet.


----------



## Joschi (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Danke erstmal allen,ja ich meine Oberkante Pumpenkammer behälter 10cm höher als Wasserspiegel im Teich.Sorry das ich sooft frage.


----------



## Joschi (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo,welche größe an Rohre brauche ich für den Patronenfilter,was nimm ich da HT Rohre oder was.Soll günstig gebaut werden.Danke


----------



## Heiko H. (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi Joschi,


schau mal hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4673/?q=h%E4ngepatronenfilter

Da hat der Lobo einen Hängepatronenfilter gebaut und mit Fotos erklärt wie es funzt.
Da man dort kein Verrohrung herstellen muss, ist dies eine gute und Vernüftige Sache wie ich finde.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Joschi (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Ja aber welche Rohre und welche Stärke der Rohre?


----------



## Thorsten (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo Joschi,

*lese hier im Forum, bitte selber mal Beiträge durch!!!*

*Es ist schon fast über alles geschrieben und diskutiert worden.*

*Mach dir mal die Mühe und "bilde" dich hier selber weiter!*


----------



## herbi (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

@ Thorsten


----------



## Ulumulu (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo

@ Joschi

Wenn du dir den Beitrag den Heiko dir auf deine frage verlinkt hat durchgelesen hättest dann hättest du gesehen das dort 40er HT-Rohre verwendet wurden für die Patronenfilterschwämme.  

Das Forum hat auch eine Suchfunktion.
Geb da mal Patronenfilter ein.
Da wirst du mit Beiträgen und Bauanleitungen erschlagen  

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Joschi (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Guten Tag und Hallo allen hier im Forum,hier ein paar Bilder meiner Baustelle Teich


----------



## herbi (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Servus Joschi,
finde deine Fragerei macht sich bezahlt! 

Die Bilder sind toll geworden, daß ist unser Lohn!   


Mach weiter so, mit dem Bauen meine ich!


----------



## Joschi (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Ja das hat sich Bezahlt gemacht weil Ihr die Profis mir immer Helfen tut ,Danke


----------



## Thomas_H (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo Joschi,
das sieht richtig toll aus  

Hast du eigentlich keinen Muskelkater?  

Wie tief bist du denn jetzt?

Mach doch mal ein Bild in Gesamtansicht.


----------



## Joschi (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

bei 1,30 hab ich Aufgehört.Grundwasser.Ich muss mich beeilen das ich die Folie schnell reinbekomme.Bei Regen drückt das Wasser von unten und von den Seiten wie Hulle.Bin paar mal am Tag am Auspumpen.


----------



## Thomas_H (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Merde- das wird dann u.U. heikel im Winter.

Da fällt uns aber bestimmt noch etwas ein


----------



## Joschi (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Thomas ,was fällt euch denn noch ein ?Bin Neugierig


----------



## Thomas_H (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Wir haben Sommer;- noch ist nicht Winter : 

Erfährst du dann früh genug


----------



## Joschi (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Nu komm schon,was gibs für möglichkeiten dann:crazy:


----------



## Thomas_H (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*


----------



## Joschi (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

:beeten:


----------



## Ulumulu (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo Joschi

Na das sieht doch gar nicht mal so schlecht aus.  
Betonierst du das ganze Loch noch so aus?
Und dann kommt Vlies und Folie rein oder?  

Ich glaube aber einen Fehler zu sehen…
Bei Bild 1 rechts das Rohr was da so rausguckt ist das für den Skimmer?
Wenn ja ist das nicht gut das es rausguckt, weil da ja noch der Flansch drauf muss.
Wenn da noch der Flansch ran kommt steht er ein paar cm von der Wand weg das heißt, wenn da nachher die Folie ist, wird sie gegen den abstehenden Flansch gedrückt. Der Druck und die Spannungen auf die Folie werden dann so hoch das sie vom Flansch abreißen könnte.
Der Flansch sollte bündig an der Wand sein, also das der Flansch mit der Wand eine gerade Fläche ist.

Dann sehe ich noch auf dem ersten Bild unter dem Brett ein Teil eines Rohres.
Ist das der Einlauf vom Filter?
Da gilt dasselbe wie beim Skimmer wegen dem Flansch.

Also wenn du die Flansche und den Bodenablauf noch nicht hast dann besorge sie dir erstmal und verbaue sie schon mal, sodass alles eine Ebene ist an den Wänden.

Und das Rohr was man so leicht am Boden sieht ist für den Bodenablauf?
Der Bodenablauf ist ja auch im Prinzip ein großer Flansch beachte auch da das nichts vom Boden absteht.

Wegen dem Grundwasser.
Ich glaube es ist nur Oberflächenwasser vom langen Regen.
Ich sehe da keine Probleme hatte ich bei meinem Teich auch.
Wenn erstmal Wasser im Teich ist ist der Druck so hoch an der Folie, das dass Wasser im Boden bleibt. Oder du legst eine Drainage aber dafür ist es glaube ich zu spät. (ist auch überflüssig meiner Meinung)

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Thomas_H (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*



			
				Ulumulu schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn du die Flansche und den Bodenablauf noch nicht hast dann besorge sie dir erstmal und verbaue sie schon mal, sodass alles eine Ebene ist an den Wänden.



Jepp,
jetzt habe ich es auch gesehen  

*Daniel hat Recht;- Du brauchst jetzt schnellstens die Flansche!*

Die Rohre jetzt bündig zu bekommen, dürfte wohl nicht unaufwendig sein.
Da warst du wohl ne Runde zu schnell :nase: 

Hast du die Pumpenkammer eigentlich komplett  gemauert?
(Wie willst du die abdichten?)


Jetzt noch tiefer dürfte wohl nur schwer gehen.  
Auch ich glaube an Oberflächenwasser; aber dann müßtest du das Rohr vom Bodenablauf abschneiden und anschl. wieder anstückeln.

Bestell dir direkt die Pulle Innotec mit :beeten:


----------



## Olli.P (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi Joschi,



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> Bestell dir direkt die Pulle Innotec mit :beeten:




Nimm lieber sofort zwei oder drei................. 

Innotec mein ich .........


Bodenablauf, Skimmer, Überlauf.......... Und wenn dann noch ein Siebfilter kommen soll.............

Dann kommste mit eine Pulle nich weit...........
Letztendlich findet sich dann noch hier und da was am Teich was man auch noch ankleben könnte................. 


Weisse bescheid?????????


----------



## Joschi (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo Ihr Lieben Helfer,
Thomas :
nein die Pumpenkammer ist nicht ganz gemauert,unten hab ich ein ca.40cm Betonkranz rumgegossen.Betreff Flansch hab ich schon bestellt bei Ebay,verkäufer will aber 44 Euro Versandkosten haben,habe ihm geschrieben das es auch Billiger geht  Paket 10Euro.Meldet sich aber nicht.Abdichten der Pumpenkammer wär nicht schlecht,brauch ich doch eigentlich nicht kommt ja ein Behältnis rein.
Wie bekomm ich denn jetzt den Fehler wieder weck,einfach eine Grade Fläche mit Beton um das Rohr putzen?
Hier ein paar Bilder meiner heutigen Arbeit:


----------



## Thomas_H (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

44 € :crazy: Versandkosten?  

Ich hatte dir doch gestern 2 Adressen gegeben  
(Wer ist das denn?)

Sieht richtig toll aus euer Teich;- Ehrlich   

Stell doch mal nen detailliertes Bild von der Pumpenkammer ein.
Natürlich mußt du die Abdichten!

Die überstehenden KG Rohre würde ich so weit wie möglich absägen und dann mit der Flex (Schleifscheibe) angleichen.
(Putzlappen-oder Zeitungspapier vorher rein!

*Warte aber erst noch, bis die Flansche da sind !
*


----------



## Thomas_H (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Mal ne andere Frage:
Bei den tollen Stufen und deinen handwerklichen Fähigkkeiten:

Wie willst du den Teich auskleiden?

Eine einfache Folie macht dir die ganze tolle Form wieder kaputt :?


Edit:
*Könnten hier vielleicht mal ein paar GFK Spezies eingreifen?*

Vielleicht wäre GFK, der neueste Trend Flüssigfolie,- oder Dichtschlämme/Silolack die gescheiteste Alternative


----------



## Joschi (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Schau mal da,da hab ich gekauft.


----------



## Thomas_H (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Der Shop ist bekannt.

Was hast du denn noch alles geordert, daß du auf die  Versandkosten kommst?

Durchführungen sehe ich gar keine im Shop 


Edit:
Doch jetzt


----------



## Joschi (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Thomas ich habe den Teich nur Betoniert,weil Überall Bauschutt drin ist ,grobe richtig hab ich díe Meisten steine an den Seiten Rausgeholt,damit ich auf der Sicheren Seite bin hab ich Betoniert.Ja es soll Vlies und Folie rein,hab ich schon da.
Bild 1 wird Pumpenkammer mit Behältnis drin wo ich die Rohre anschliesse.
Bild 2 Kommen Steckdosen und Schalter rein,sowie der Siebfilter.
Obendrauf auf beiden Kammern werde ich den Bachlauf gestalten mit Natursteinen,sodas man die Kammern nicht mehr sieht.
Gleich noch ne frage,kann ich auch zum Verkleben diesen Kleber Nutzen für Siebfilter und Flansche  PMT allfix 100 Konstruktions Klebstoff  Din EN 204-D4?
Bestellt habe ich da,10x 110er Flansche,2x 50er Flansche und nen 110er Bodenablauf.


----------



## Thomas_H (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*



			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> Bild 1 wird Pumpenkammer mit Behältnis drin wo ich die Rohre anschliesse.



Achso;- also kommt da noch nen Behälter rein  



			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> Bild 2 Kommen Steckdosen und Schalter rein,sowie der Siebfilter.



Supi 



			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> Obendrauf auf beiden Kammern werde ich den Bachlauf gestalten mit Natursteinen,sodas man die Kammern nicht mehr sieht.



Wird bestimmt toll  



			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> Gleich noch ne frage,kann ich auch zum Verkleben diesen Kleber Nutzen für Siebfilter und Flansche  PMT allfix 100 Konstruktions Klebstoff  Din EN 204-D4?



Den Kleber finde ich nicht;- nur das hier:
http://www.google.de/search?q=PMT+allfix+100+Konstruktions+Klebstoff&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:defficial&client=firefox-a

...und wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann kannst du das besser ganz schnell vergessen :


----------



## Joschi (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hab ich doch gesagt,das noch nen Behältnis reinkommt!


----------



## Thomas_H (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*


----------



## Joschi (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Thomas kannst ja wieder vorkommen


----------



## Thomas_H (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Ehrlich ?





Aber jetzt werd ich bestimmt wieder erschlagen, wenn ich dir vorschlage, daß du den Bachlauf mit Flüssigfolie abdichtest  

Aber guck doch mal bei Armin:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5134

Mit einem 10 Liter Pott legst du als Betonbaumeister nen ganz tollen und knitterfreien Bachlauf an.

Jetzt bring mich bloß nicht um;- das schaffst du mit einer Folie nämlich nicht knitterlos und der Preis ist Weltklasse


----------



## Joschi (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Thomas
gute Idee komm raus,ich nehme aber ein anderes Zeug dafür.2Komponenten Fussboden Transparent versieglung.
Erst alles Fertig machen.Bachlauf kommt zum Schluss.


----------



## Thomas_H (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

    

*2 Komponenten Fussboden Transparent versieglung ?*

Das spring ich ja direkt.

Das meinst du jetzt nicht ernst- oder? :crazy:


----------



## Joschi (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Wieso geht doch auch,oder nicht?Wird wie Knüppel aus dem Sack hart, und ist hoch  Wasser abweissend.Damit beschichten man Balkonfüssböden.


----------



## Thomas_H (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Nee, alles klar :crazy: 

Nu meld dich mal per Telefon ! :beeten: 

Wenn ich deine Nummer hätte, dann hättest du auch nicht solche Schnapsideen.

Jetzt mach das richtig und auch genauso perfekt Zuende.

Vielleicht sollten wir doch mal teleofonieren;- das verkürzt deinen Teichbau dann ungemein.

Meine TelNr. hast du ja


----------



## Joschi (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hier mal ein Neues Bild vom Teichbau


----------



## Heiko H. (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi Joschi,

klasse arbeit 
Hast du echt gut hinbekommen, weiter so 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Thomas_H (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Wow,
sieht richtig toll aus  

Hast du eigentlich keinen Muskelkater?

An deiner Stelle würde ich jetzt wirklich Flüssigfolie nehmen.
Sonst machst du dir doch die ganze Form kaputt :beeten:


----------



## Joschi (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo Heiko ,hallo Thomas die Steine hinten auf der pumpenkammer sind nur gestapelt Bachlauf hab ich heut erst angefangen Bilder kommen die Tage.
Thomas du meinst den Bachlauf mit Flüssigfilie Machen richtig.Für den Teich hab ich Vlies und die Folie ja schon da
Muskelkater was ist das,komm aus ner Knechterfamilie.


----------



## Thorsten (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi Joshi,

ich kann mich da nur anschließen, saubere Arbeit!

Wieviel Liter gehen da jetzt rein?


----------



## Joschi (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Ich weiss es nicht ganz genau muss mal Nachrechnen morgen.


----------



## Joschi (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo,habe heute endlich meine Flansche und Bodenablauf geliefert bekommen nach Langen hin und her mit dem Ebay Verkäufer.Wollte 44 Euro versand haben und nu hat er für 4 Euro versendet.So kann man auch reich werden.
Schautmal hab sie eingebaut und hoffe richtig:crazy: ,hinten rechts hab ich angefangen den Bachlauf zubearbeiten.


----------



## Thomas_H (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Sieht klasse aus;- aber hast du da ne Wulst Innotec rumgeschmiert?

(Komm jetzt bloß nicht mit deinem Baukleber  )

Wie sieht es nu aus mit der Flüssigfolie?
Jetzt mach dir die ganze Arbeit nicht weg. 100€ kaputt :crazy: 
(Deine Vorhandene Folie kannst du doch weiterverkaufen)


----------



## Olli.P (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi,


in dass tolle Teichprofil gehört bestimmt keine Folie Rein, die macht doch alles kaputt..................:crazy: 

Wenn man sich schon die Arbeit mit dem Betonieren macht, dann muß da auch m.M.n. GFK rein!!!!!!!!!!!!

wer da 'ne Folie reinmacht den erkläre ich für.............:crazy: ( bekloppt!!! )

Tut mir leid aber dass muss mal einer so direkt sagen.........................


----------



## Joschi (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Ja ne Wuls hab ich reingelegt,und es kommt Folie rein.Wie schon geschrieben,der Beton ist nicht so dick drin,der ist nur dadrin damit die Spitzen Kanten und der Ganze Bauschuttscheiss .Ich hab das doch teils mit Lehm und Beton gemischt.So habe ich eine glatte Fläche zum Verlegen der Folie.
Ich kann nicht immer Verlangen das die Familie zurückstecken muss,nur weil ich mich nicht entscheiden kann.Frau und Kiddis haben auch bedürfnisse nicht nur der Teichbauer.


----------



## Ulumulu (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo Joschi

Wow das sieht echt klasse aus.  

Aber die Olaf schon andeutete wird dir die Folie durch die ganzen Falten die Form total zerstören.

Aber das bekommst du bestimmt einigermaßen gut hin. Wenn du die Folie gut faltest.

Weißt du schon wann du die Folie einsetzen willst?

Das mit Ebay kenne ich, wenn du da bei einem Verkäufer mehrere Artikel kaufst rechnet dir Ebay automatisch die Versandkosten zusammen pro Artikel (da kommen schnell 40 oder mehr Euro raus) was aber eigentlich nicht sein dürfte weil ja meistes immer nur der erste versandpreis zählt egal wie viele Artikel man noch kauft. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Joschi (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Nuss noch Bodeneinlauf Einbauen,und bei gutem Wetter kommt Vlies und Folie rein.Kann man die Falten Irgentwie Kleben,wenn ja mit was?

Hat jemand nen schönes Gemaltes Koi Bild irgentwo gesehen?Wenn Teich Fertig ist will ich rechts vom Teich an die Fassade nen Koibild malen.


----------



## Ulumulu (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo

Ja sicher kann man die Falten Kleben aber bloß nicht die Folie auseinanderschneiden und dann verkleben das bekommst du nie 100% dicht.

Du Kannst die Falten z.B. mit Innotec festkleben damit sie nicht abstehen.

Aber wenn die Falte nicht all zu groß ist, ist es nicht nötig sie zu kleben.
Dann recht es auch wenn ein größerer Stein darauf liegt.  

Wegen dem Koi Bild hast du mal bei google gesucht? Vielleicht findest du da ja was. Ist übrigens ne tolle Idee sieht bestimmt gut aus.  

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Joschi (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Bei google hab ich leider nicht das Passende gefunden


----------



## Thomas_H (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> in dass tolle Teichprofil gehört bestimmt keine Folie Rein, die macht doch alles kaputt..................:crazy:
> ...



Ich hau da noch mal drauf Olaf;- genau meine Meinung.  

Mach es dir nicht kaputt Joschi.
Die Falten bekommst du mit einer Folie doch nie sauber richtig gelegt.

Dafür ist der Radius viel zu eng


----------



## Annett (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Moin,

auch wenn ich zum Technikteil nix beitragen kann...


> Hat jemand nen schönes Gemaltes Koi Bild irgentwo gesehen?Wenn Teich Fertig ist will ich rechts vom Teich an die Fassade nen Koibild malen.


So weiß ich doch, wer recht hübsche Koibilder in Teichnähe hängen hat.  
Leider hatte ich keine Kamera dabei um sie abzulichten.
Aber ne PN an Kwoddel sollte genügen, damit er die Bezugsquelle verrät und vielleicht auch mal ein Bild davon einstellt.


----------



## Thorsten (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Moin Annett

hast Du was von "hübsch" geschrieben??? 

Oh man, oh man.....


----------



## Joschi (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Nochmal ne frage ,wenn mein Teich soweit fertig ist wie muss ich das Wasser aufbereiten sodas ich Koi reinsetzen kann?


----------



## Thomas_H (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Wenn du da Chemie reinkippst, dann hau ich dir einen auf die Backen


----------



## Joschi (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Nein Nein  null Chemi,also lasse ich nur einfach Wasser rein,muss das erstmal stehen und im Betrieb der Pumpe und Filter ohne Fischbestz durchlaufen?Wie lange sollten keine Fische rein?:crazy:


----------



## Heiko H. (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi Joschi,

normalerweise wartet man zwischen 4 und 6 Wochen, bevor man Fische in den Teich setzt.

Aber vorher(vor dem einsetzen der fische) trotzdem mal die Wasserwerte checken 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Joschi (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Ich brauch nochmal schnell nen Tipp,bin gerade am Einbauen des Pumpenkammerbehältnis,werden die Flansche von der Behältnis Innenseite verschraubt oder werden sie von Aussengehäuse reingeschraubt?Schrauben sitzen drinnen oder draussen?


----------



## Heiko H. (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi,

also bei mir sind alle Schrauben im Behälter. So komme ich da auch noch mal dran!

Aber eigentlich dürfte es keinen Unterschied machen ob die Schrauben innen oder außen liegen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Joschi (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo heute hab ich es entlich geschafft den Bodenablauf einzubauen


----------



## Ulumulu (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo Joschi

Nicht schlecht, dann kann ja bald die Folie rein oder?
Immer fleißig Bilder machen  

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Thomas_H (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*



			
				Ulumulu schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht schlecht, dann kann ja bald die Folie rein oder?
> l



Folie ja;- aber nur die Flüssige : :


----------



## Joschi (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Thomas du schaffst es nicht,es kommt Keine Flüssigfolie rein


----------



## Thomas_H (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*



			
				Joschi schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas du schaffst es nicht,es kommt Keine Flüssigfolie rein


----------



## Dodi (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Moin Joschi!

Na, das wird aber ein "Gewurschtel" mit der Folie bei dieser Teichform - ob Dir das dann gefällt?

Ich kann Thomas nur Recht geben!


----------



## Steingarnele (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi Joschi,

also ich kann Thomas nur Recht geben. : Das wird ein Meer aus Falten mit Folie, und das wird dir mit Sicherheit nicht gefallen! : Schon allein in dem Gewurschtel die Anschlüsse zu machen, wird ein Spass für sich. :

Edit: Laminier doch gleich das Teil


----------



## Thomas_H (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

_*Genau;- gebt's ihm* _    

Wenn, dann hätte das schon ne Kautschukfolie sein müssen.
Die hat er aber nicht, er hat ne Plastikfolie gekauft  

Vielleicht ist seine Folie ja jetzt zu kurz  

Wieviel qm sind das eigentlich Joschi?


----------



## Heiko H. (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hi,

ich denke auch das du dir das mit der Folie nochmal überlegen solltest.
Da machst du dir die Super schwere arbeit und bereitest alles so schön vor und dann versaust du dir das wieder mit einer Folie 

Nee Laminieren wäre da schon angebracht 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Thomas_H (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Ich bin schneller;- du hast keine Chance mit deiner Antwort Joschi 

Edit: dann kann ich ja jetzt meinen Tippfehler korrigieren :


----------



## Joschi (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Die Folie ist 8x8m ,

was für Materrial bräuchte man denn dafür und wieviel.Auf welche kosten komm ich dann.Und überhaupt wie wird es verarbeitet.
ich frage nur:
Ich habe Angst das es dann Risse gibt,da der Beton und Zementputz nicht so dick drauf ist.An manchen stellen vielleicht grad mal nen 1cm nur der Boden ist Dicker.
Leute kommt,wenn Ihr mich Überreden wollt dann müßt Ihr jetzt auch Antworten.


----------



## Thomas_H (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Siehst du;- du hattest keine Chance : 

Hier wird nicht gepfuscht  

Die Folie und das Flies kannst du ja weiterverkaufen, denn irgendeiner in deiner Nachbarschaft baut bestimmt nen Knitterteich : 

Du nicht : 

Versuch doch mal die genauen QM auszurechnen.
Dann melden sich hier auch die GFK Profis.

Vielleicht wird das Spiel 2-300 € teurer.
Die hast du aber schon längst gespart und dann einen super tollen Teich gebaut.

Alternative:
Die Flüssigfolie;- aber QM sind gefragt.


----------



## Joschi (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Es sind hochgerechnet 20m²,jetzt warte ich aber auf Antworten.


----------



## Thomas_H (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Also ehrlich Joschi  

Deine Folie hat 8*8 Meter = 64qm
Du brauchst 20 qm.

Du wolltest jetzt nicht wirklich 44qm Falten legen?  

Für GFK mußt du ein bisschen warten;- hier ist im Moment keiner der Spezies online.

Aber wie ich sehe, hast du Armin schon gefunden:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5134

Warte mal ab;- das bricht dir nicht das Genick


----------



## Joschi (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Kann auch sein das ich nicht richtig nachgemessen habe.
Habe heute meinen Bachlauf weiter gebaut.


----------



## Thomas_H (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Nach oben schieben tue : 

Nu helft mal mit ihr GFK Profis


----------



## Joschi (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo es muss aber eine günstigere Wariante sein,sodas wenn ich Vlies und Folie Verkaufe ungefähr damit hinkomme.:__ nase:


----------



## Thomas_H (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

:crazy:  Das geht nicht.

Rechne die Ersparnis von 200€ für das Spaltsieb und 80 für die UVC mal aus deiner Kalkulation raus.

Das hättest du sowieso gebraucht und auch ausgegeben :nase: 

(Deine anfänglichen Fehler mit dem Filter haben dich auch noch vor einigen hundert € bewahrt : )

Wieviel qm sind es denn jetzt?


----------



## Joschi (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

ich geh nochmal Nachmessen
Rechne, Rechne Groberichtung 20m²hat gestimmt
Thomas ich sag ja schon nix mehr dazu 
Zitat:Rechne die Ersparnis von 200€ für das Spaltsieb und 80 für die UVC mal aus deiner Kalkulation raus.
Aber rechnen muss ich trotzdem bei drei Kiddis


----------



## Thomas_H (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Moment warte, denn ich glaube fast, das dein Thread hier nicht mehr so ganz verfolgt wird.

Die Frage hat ja auch nichts mit dem Titel zu tun  

Ich eröffne nen neuen Thread und du machst weiter und stellst die Bilder rein. :


----------



## Joschi (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo Ihr Lieben hab schaut mal.
Rechts Pumpenkammer,Links Siebfilter,Grüne Tonne Patronenfilter.Da wo der Zollstock liegt ist der Wasserspiegel vom Teich.Pumpe pumpt Wasser zum Siebfilter,Siebfilter lässt Wasser unten ab und Läuft in den Patronenfilter,Patronenfilter Auslauf zum Teich unter Wasserspiegel des Teichs.Kommt das von den Abständen (Höhen )so hin?Patronenfilter steht 20cm über Wasserspiegel.


----------



## Thomas_H (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo Joschi,
das wird knapp und ich frage mich ehrlich, wie du das Sieb so herausnehmen und reinigen willst.

Außerdem gehört der Überlauf entweder in den Verteiler, oder in den Patronenfilter.

So geht das nichr! : 

(Wenn du mein Spaltsieb noch mal Siebfilter nennst, dann hau ich dir einen auf die Backen  )

Außerdem vergisst du die UVC, die ja auch nicht ganz klein ist http://cgi.ebay.de/Heissner-Teichklaerer-Aqua-UV-F418-00-mit-18-Watt_W0QQitemZ180128263236QQihZ008QQcategoryZ42583QQcmdZViewItem

Fazit: Die kammer, wo deas Spaltsieb drin ist, ist zu klein und zu flach.

Das darfst du dann wieder abreißen


----------



## Joschi (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Ist ja gut Thomas,dann mache ich es anders und Stelle DEIN SPALTSIEB auf den Patronenfilter oben drauf.das würde gehen oder?:crazy:
Verteiler meinst du mit ?
Herzlichen Dank fürs Abreissen!Das bleibt sthen da kommt die Elektrik rein.
Spaltsieb säubern würde gehn,hab ich Ausprobiert,bloss was ich schätze ist das das Spaltsieb nicht Hochgenug steht richtig?
Zum Patronenfilter reichen 20cm denn überm Wasserspiegel im Teich?

Zitat:Außerdem vergisst du die UVC, die ja auch nicht ganz klein ist http://cgi.ebay.de/Heissner-Teichkl...W0QQitemZ180128263236QQihZ008QQcategoryZ42583 QQcmdZViewItem

ist sie denn schon auf die Reise gegangen?


----------



## Thomas_H (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo Joschi,

nee,- das ist jetzt dein Vorfilter;- aber kein "Siebfilter"  
(Da sind schon gewaltige Unterschiede  )

Ob das SPALTsieb  hoch genug steht kann ich nicht sehen.
(Einäugige haben nunmal kein 3D gucken)

10-15 cm mehr wären aber bestimmt nicht verkehrt.  

Du kommst doch an das Sieb garnicht dran ohne alles abzubauen.
Du brauchst nur das Sieb herauszunehmen und gelegentlich abzuspritzen- oder den Bakterienfilm zu beseitigen.

Das sollst du nicht abbauen :crazy: 


Mit dem Verteiler meine ich deinen eigenen Thread  

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5268/page-2

Warum nimmst du die Decke nicht einfach weg und baust den Bachlauf 40cm höher?

Dann hast du unten auch genug Platz  

(Nee;- die UVC ist noch nicht raus;-Ich muss noch Pflanzen usw. packen und begebe mich dann in den nächsten Tagen auf Kartonsuche)


----------



## Joschi (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Thomas ich hab das auch so gemeint,Sieb kann ich ohne Probleme Rausnehmen.Ich reiss hier garnix mehr Ab und bau höher.Könnte ich den Einlauf in PF auch unter wasserspiegel machen?Aber ich glaube das dürfte nicht gehen,wegen der Schwerkraft,es würde einen gegendruck geben richtig?
Ich muss doch dann das 110er Rohr vom Ausgang Spaltsieb mit dem Mittelrohr des Patronenfilters verbinden,sodas das wasser durch die 40er HT Rohre gedrückt wird und durch die Schwämme gedrückt wird?Blau ist Wasserspiegel,orange einfuhr in PF
Ausfuhr PF ist unter Wasserspiegel zurück in Teich.
Wenns garnicht geht setzt ich das Spaltsieb auf den PF und Bau ne Holzkiste mit Türen Rum.


----------



## Thomas_H (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo Joschi,
ich vesrtehe, daß das keinen Spaß macht.

..., aber wie kommst du an den Zugschieber für den Schmutzablass? 

Wenn du das Sieb wirklich herausbekoomst, dann ist es gut.

Das mit der UVC wird eng;- da hättest du aber noch Platz in der Pumpenkammer  

Ich glaube nicht, daß du das Wasser vom Spaltsieb  unterhalb der Wasserlinie des Patronenfilters einleiten kannst.
(Das Sieb lauft bestimmt über :? )

Wenn du aber ne 500er Tonner verbuddelst, dann hättest du oben- auf gleicher Höhe wesentlich mehr Platz und hättest genausoviel Filtervolumen wie in der 300er.

Die 2,50€ Platstikdose willst du aber nicht wirklich als Pumpenkammer benutzen;- oder?

Die springt dir doch nach ein paar Wochen auseinander und deine Pumpe ist Schrottreif.

Nimm dir ne viereckige Spießbütt und gut ist es.
Raus mit dem Einkaufskorb!

(Merde;- Du hast meine TelNummer;- Ich tipp mich hier tot)


----------



## Annett (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Moin,

mal wieder nur ein klitzekleiner Einwurf meinerseits...
Das Wasser sollte die Patronen von außen nach innen passieren und dann in den Rohren gesammelt und abgeleitet werden.
So bleibt der feine Dreck außen an den Patronen und kann leichter abgespült/von __ Schnecken abgefressen werden.
Macht man es anders herum, wird es schwieriger....


----------



## Joschi (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

An den Zugschieber komm ich auch noch dran,problemlos und in der Kammer unterhalb ist noch genug platz,da hab ich nähmlich nenn Sickerschacht gebaut falls mal was Überläuft.
Also Wasser muss von Aussen durch die Schwämme und wird dann im in den HT Rohren gesammelt die an den Rücklauf 110er KG zurück in den Teich gehen.


----------



## Joschi (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo Ihr Profis,
heut hab ich das Vlies reingelegt.Schaut mal
Gruß Joschi
PS:Morgen drück die Daumen das es schön ist soll die Folie rein die Teichhelfer kommen morgen.


----------



## Thomas_H (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Hallo Joschi,
das sieht gut aus  

Ich würde das Flies aber noch weiter über den Betonkragen ziehen.

Wann willst du denn jetzt die Folie einlegen?
(Hast du dir Innotec für die Flansche besorgt?)


----------



## Joschi (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter ich brauch Hilfe*

Jo Innotec ist da 2 x ,Folie kommt morgen rein wenn wetter gut ist.Vlies kommt nicht weiter über Betonkragen da Natursteinplatten drauf angesetzt werden.


----------

